# JLC Master Control Chronograph - Repair and Warranty issues



## PP-JLC-VC Guy (Jul 10, 2014)

I have a JLC Master Control Chronograph purchased in August of 2012. This January it stopped running correctly and was not auto winding correctly. An AD sent it back to JLC in Texas who originally told us there was no problem. When given the highlighted specifics, they performed a complete overhaul under warranty. When returned to me the watch was running 20 seconds to 1 minute per day slow. The watch was sent back to JLC by the AD, and a regulation maintenance was performed. These repairs took from February to June, I was without the watch.
When I got back from vacation I purchased a new Wolf 2.7 three head watch winder and put the JLC on it after winding and setting it. I set it for 800 CCW turns as recommended on the Orbita website. The watch held its wind while cycling on the winder for 2 days.
Yesterday I called the JLC Concierge to discuss the problem and was told that they do not recommend a watch winder. I asked if this appeared in any of their literature. They said no, but a winder can cause accelerated wear. I have over 10 automatic watches which all wind correctly on the Wolf. The Concierge told me their watchmaker winds the mechanism at 1000 CCW turns in 4.5 hours, so I have adjusted my winder to 1000 CCW turns per day. We will see how this works. I have advised my AD of the problem, and if the winder does not work, his watchmaker will review the watch again, although JLC does not allow an AD to open the watch. My 2 year warranty expires in August, and I am plainly concerned that I have a $25,000 watch which JLC can not repair and regulate correctly. I am concerned that the winding assembly has a defect that they can not diagnose. They tell me to hand wind the watch and wear it, not practical if you have multiple watches.
The Concierge says I can speak with my AD to request a replacement piece. That is a last resort, but an option I may consider before my warranty ends. 
I have many complicated watches, PP, VC, Breguet, IWC, Rolex, and others... non of which have problems on the winder. The Master Control Chronograph was on the winder for the first six months, and worked flawlessly. 
Do any JLC owners have and experience with these issues or any advice.

Paul


----------



## PP-JLC-VC Guy (Jul 10, 2014)

It is now 7/15 / 14 and my new (under warranty) JLC Master Control Chrono in rose gold has failed to wind and hold the time for the 4th time since being returned on 6/17/14, and for two weeks I was on vacation. The watch has been back to JLC in Texas twice, first they said nothing was wrong, then when I asked them to check the winding mechanism they did a complete overhaul. Then they returned the watch to me running up to a minute slow per day. Now the winding mechanism does not work, and it has stopped 4 times and will not take a wind. I have lost all faith in JLC repair, believe I have a lemon and have requested a new watch through my AD (exactly the same) with a new two year warranty. We will see if JLC has any confidence in their product. I have two JLC's but the other is a simpler manual watch movement.


----------



## PP-JLC-VC Guy (Jul 10, 2014)

Did I mention that this has been going on since January, and my watch has now been broken and in the possession of an AD or JLC for six months.


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

I love the JLC brand, especially its history of movement caliber innovation. But sometimes I wonder if owning a complicated in-house movement is worth the trouble these days. Not sure what the lemon percentage is, but even routine services can take many months and cost upwards of a grand. And while perfection will always be unattainable, repeated failure to fix the same problem is absurd. I concede that I sill pine for a JLC, but incidents like these give me pause. Anyway, I hope they do the right thing and just replace the watch, instead of blaming it on the winder.


----------



## PP-JLC-VC Guy (Jul 10, 2014)

Dear DHTR,
I am hopeful JLC does the right thing as well. I believe in the brand and want to believe in their quality and the ability for them to be serviced in perpetuity. Why else would someone buy a top end gold complicated watch and movement. As an owner of PPs and VCs, I have come to expect that quality in a brand. I do not want a refund, but that model watch, working as it should. Thank you for your thoughts and best wishes. Lets not lose faith in JLC yet.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

As a fellow _new _JLC watch owner with their watch in service, I can easily sympathize. In my case, the stopwatch on my Deep Sea Chrono occasionally failed to reset without multiple presses ... as many as 10 or more resets. Eventually, I made a video of this failure to send to service to support the existence of the issue. Can your issue be recorded as proof of the issue?


----------



## PP-JLC-VC Guy (Jul 10, 2014)

Unfortunately my chrono's maladies and the resulting symptoms are a bit less subtle, it just stops running; a real problem for a self winding automatic watch. The most upsetting issue is that the first time I sent it in, they said it was fine, then when pressed for what tests they conducted, the agreed to a complete overhaul. Perhaps there are not experienced watchmakers in the Texas repair center and they cannot diagnose subtle problems. I am very happy to have my AD on my side, they can't understand this as well. Is your watch at the Texas repair center, and how long has it been there?


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Does the watch stop when worn? If not, are you certain your winder's settings are appropriate for the movement?


----------



## PP-JLC-VC Guy (Jul 10, 2014)

It does not stop when worn, but when taken off at night stops before the morning. I was using the Orbita rotation reference for the movement of 800 CCW turns per day, then confirmed them with the JLC concierge who recommended 1000 CCW turns in 4.5 hours (this is what their watchmakers use). Assuming bad info on the site from JLC and Orbita I placed it on a bi-directional winder at 850 turn in both directions, all to no avail. At the first trip to JLC they said that when fully hand wound, the got 50 hours of time reserve. I asked if the tested the winding mechanism and at that point they agreed to do a full warranty overhaul. I guess they confirmed a winding issue. What good is a $25,000 auto winding watch if it does not wind the watch? Thanks for your suggestions, I wondered also if there was something small I was missing.


----------



## PP-JLC-VC Guy (Jul 10, 2014)

Last week my AD contacted their representative at JLC and forwarded all the paperwork and a day by day chronology of all the problems I have experienced with the watch. They are also supporting my request for a new watch. It is great to have your AD solidly behind you. They tell me that JLC is researching the services on the watch. They also told me that they have reinforced to JLC that for 7 months I have only had the watch for two weeks, and it was not working then. My warranty expires on 8/12/14 and they are pressing for an expedited resolution. I still have confidence in JLC to do the right thing, they are a great company, who make a great product. Just not the one I have. I guess thats a problem with hand made movements, any one can be problematic.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

You have a great attitude and an even better AD. Please keep us informed on this matter.
Best of luck!


----------



## PP-JLC-VC Guy (Jul 10, 2014)

It is really great to have a strong AD supporting and representing you. I have considered grey market vendors in the past but 90% use ADs. The great AD I have for my JLCs, IWC, Breitling and even an atomic clock setting world timer eco drive Citizen is Northeastern Fine Jewelers in Albany and Schenectady. They are watch specialists and also carry Cartier, Panerai, Omega, and many other lower price point watches. They have been great to do business with and having a certified watchmaker on premises who is great. He can test and regulate most watches, demagnetize them and perform complete overhauls, with the minor stuff done on a walk in basis and for the most part complementary. With the JLCs, they do not even let their ADs open the back.If you a watch perfectionist these are wonderful features. I have also been invited to major brand watch announcement dinners. A good strong AD with a great reputation in the community is a real asset.


----------



## vinte77 (Jan 6, 2011)

I recently had a master calendar serviced under warranty, where the watch was fully serviced. I was told at the boutique that JLC warranties any work on their watches for 1 year. So I don't see a problem with your 2 year warranty running out, since JLC is currently servicing your watch.


----------



## PP-JLC-VC Guy (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for your input, but JLC to date has been unable to diagnose and repair the watch. My warranty expires 8/12/14, and my AD is working on my request for a new watch with a full warranty. I have been without the watch for 7 months, during the warranty period. Therefore I do not want to get it back with a one year warranty, I have no confidence that they can fix the watch. They make a great product, but I believe there is a defect in the winding mechanism. I think JLC will do the right thing and replace my watch.


----------



## vinte77 (Jan 6, 2011)

Let me get this straight, you owned the watch since August 2012 and in January 2014 you started experiencing problems with your watch. I believe that there are bad experiences with every watch brand out there, but you owned the watch for about 16 months before you experienced any problems. It seem like JLC is trying to rectify the situation by examining your watch and repairing it. I don't know what your experience is with servicing a watch, but it can take many months (even as long as a full year) to service a watch which is why most watch manufacturers offer an additional 1 year warranty which offsets the time that the watch was in repair/service and to stand by their worksmanship. So in the end you will get the watch back without any time lost on your original warranty due to the 1 year extension. However, understandably you will have lost wrist time with the watch.

I agree with you that it is unacceptable that the watch was repaired, and then to have the watch continue to have problems. But chalk that up to bad luck, and it seems like JLC is doing what it can to fix it again. Unfortunately, the turn around time on a luxury time piece takes a long time especially when it comes to more complicated movements.


----------



## stndrdtime (Jan 15, 2011)

vinte77 said:


> Let me get this straight, you owned the watch since August 2012 and in January 2014 you started experiencing problems with your watch. I believe that there are bad experiences with every watch brand out there, but you owned the watch for about 16 months before you experienced any problems. It seem like JLC is trying to rectify the situation by examining your watch and repairing it. I don't know what your experience is with servicing a watch, but it can take many months (even as long as a full year) to service a watch which is why most watch manufacturers offer an additional 1 year warranty which offsets the time that the watch was in repair/service and to stand by their worksmanship. So in the end you will get the watch back without any time lost on your original warranty due to the 1 year extension. However, understandably you will have lost wrist time with the watch.
> 
> I agree with you that it is unacceptable that the watch was repaired, and then to have the watch continue to have problems. But chalk that up to bad luck, and it seems like JLC is doing what it can to fix it again. Unfortunately, the turn around time on a luxury time piece takes a long time especially when it comes to more complicated movements.


I completely disagree. When you buy a $25000 watch from an upscale brand, you expect a different experience. I'm taking the OP"s experiences at face value, but taking 7 months to rectify a problem with a watch at this price point by an upscale brand is inexcusable.


----------



## vinte77 (Jan 6, 2011)

If you read my post, I stated that it was unacceptable that JLC repaired the watch yet to have the watch still not function properly. However, just because you pay a premium for a gold casing doesn't mean that JLC can work any faster due to the backlog JLC and most other watch manufacturer's have with their service department.

Cut JLC some slack, it's quite common for watch service centers to take many months for service/repair and also for them to make mistakes from time to time. I believe you will find that every watch manufacturer out there has made mistakes and have had many watches come in for warranty repair. The important part is that the company attempts to and rectifies the problem. From what I can tell from what the OP is saying, it seems like JLC is attempting to do so. That's my point.


----------



## TKS (Dec 1, 2013)

vinte77 said:


> Let me get this straight, you owned the watch since August 2012 and in January 2014 you started experiencing problems with your watch. I believe that there are bad experiences with every watch brand out there, but you owned the watch for about 16 months before you experienced any problems. It seem like JLC is trying to rectify the situation by examining your watch and repairing it. I don't know what your experience is with servicing a watch, but it can take many months (even as long as a full year) to service a watch which is why most watch manufacturers offer an additional 1 year warranty which offsets the time that the watch was in repair/service and to stand by their worksmanship. So in the end you will get the watch back without any time lost on your original warranty due to the 1 year extension. However, understandably you will have lost wrist time with the watch.
> 
> I agree with you that it is unacceptable that the watch was repaired, and then to have the watch continue to have problems. But chalk that up to bad luck, and it seems like JLC is doing what it can to fix it again. Unfortunately, the turn around time on a luxury time piece takes a long time especially when it comes to more complicated movements.


As long as a full year? You must be joking? Unless these are rare one-of-a-kind pieces that a celebrity owns and the company knows it can't **** up and is having it restored along with a full movement rehaul, ONLY then is waiting a year worth it and acceptable.

Regardless, On-Topic:

Any news lately of the situation?


----------



## PP-JLC-VC Guy (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for the debate on the efforts of JLC. I did not say that they were not trying to fix the watch, I am saying that they have been repeatedly unable to diagnose and fix the problem. The watch is on its third trip back to JLC since January, and it still does not wind automatically and was returned to me in that condition and running a minute slow per day after the second trip back. What I have said all along is that I like JLC as a brand and I love that piece. I have however been insulted by their concierge who told me that I should not use a watch winder as if I caused the problem. Their facility in Texas seems unable to asses the true problem with the watch. In actuality, the problems with the watch started in December of 2013, about a year and 4 months after purchase. Folks, I own Pateks. Vacheron, Breguet,another JLC, IWC, Rolexs, Tudors and other fine watches. I am experienced in authorized service center repair. I just had a Patek overhauled by the Stern Agency and it took 17 weeks. But my Patek will run perfectly for 5-7 years with this service, and Patek stands behind it. JLC's in this instance has not been a good experience and I am eight months without a $24,000 watch which they have been UNABLE TO DIAGNOSE AND REPAIR UNDER WARRANTY. I will say it again, I believe they will do the right thing.

To Vinte 77
I believe that I have cut JLC some slack and still believe they will do the right thing. One week ago they requested my watch from the AD two weeks after they were requested by the AD to replace it. They now want to asses it again,for the third time. Their "slack" began in January and it is ongoing. I truly resent your comment that I should chalk these problems up to "bad luck" and shrug them off. It almost seems you apologize for JLC a bit too much which is somewhat questionable. The thought that they will return this watch to me in what they think is repaired condition and give me a year warranty is insulting. What happens if 13 months later the same problem develops? If you bought a Corvette with a 3 year warranty and at 14 months had it unusable despite Chevrolets attempts to fix it would you cut them some slack? It is now August 5th and and my warranty runs out in a week, the silence from JLC continues. It is a good thing that my AD is a major JLC and Richemont dealer who is really going to bat for me. You would think that as a fellow JLC owner you would be concerned about repeat problems with service.


----------



## meth68 (Jun 27, 2014)

PP-JLC-VC Guy god bless you man, you are much more patient then I am that is for sure. Good lick with your watch and hopefully JLC does the right thing and make this right for you. It seems that replacing the watch would make sense at this point rather then keep sending the watch back for service with no fix in place.


----------



## Il-Re (Apr 6, 2010)

PP-JLC-VC Guy said:


> Thanks for the debate on the efforts of JLC. I did not say that they were not trying to fix the watch, I am saying that they have been repeatedly unable to diagnose and fix the problem. The watch is on its third trip back to JLC since January, and it still does not wind automatically and was returned to me in that condition and running a minute slow per day after the second trip back. What I have said all along is that I like JLC as a brand and I love that piece. I have however been insulted by their concierge who told me that I should not use a watch winder as if I caused the problem. Their facility in Texas seems unable to asses the true problem with the watch. In actuality, the problems with the watch started in December of 2013, about a year and 4 months after purchase. Folks, I own Pateks. Vacheron, Breguet,another JLC, IWC, Rolexs, Tudors and other fine watches. I am experienced in authorized service center repair. I just had a Patek overhauled by the Stern Agency and it took 17 weeks. But my Patek will run perfectly for 5-7 years with this service, and Patek stands behind it. JLC's in this instance has not been a good experience and I am eight months without a $24,000 watch which they have been UNABLE TO DIAGNOSE AND REPAIR UNDER WARRANTY. I will say it again, I believe they will do the right thing.
> 
> To Vinte 77
> I believe that I have cut JLC some slack and still believe they will do the right thing. One week ago they requested my watch from the AD two weeks after they were requested by the AD to replace it. They now want to asses it again,for the third time. Their "slack" began in January and it is ongoing. I truly resent your comment that I should chalk these problems up to "bad luck" and shrug them off. It almost seems you apologize for JLC a bit too much which is somewhat questionable. The thought that they will return this watch to me in what they think is repaired condition and give me a year warranty is insulting. What happens if 13 months later the same problem develops? If you bought a Corvette with a 3 year warranty and at 14 months had it unusable despite Chevrolets attempts to fix it would you cut them some slack? It is now August 5th and and my warranty runs out in a week, the silence from JLC continues. It is a good thing that my AD is a major JLC and Richemont dealer who is really going to bat for me. You would think that as a fellow JLC owner you would be concerned about repeat problems with service.


Seems like you are not the only one having issues with JLC servicing.

My MUT RDM was stopping after 10 hours of not being on my wrist after being fully wound to the max 45 hour power reserve. There were also some smudges on the plate which were visible through the case back.

In May 2014 I went to the boutique in London bond st and as it was 1 and a half years into the warranty asked for the problem to be serviced under warranty. This was agreed and it was sent for a full service at no cost.

I recieved the watch back last friday, and to my horror is has the following issues:

1. The watch does not fully wind to 45 hours, the indicator on the power reserve will not go past approx 41 hours.
2. Lots of visible significant dust particles on the movemement. i can understand 1 getting in but there were a lot.
3. The hour hand does not correctly align with the minute hand. I.e if it is 1 o clock, the minute hand will be at the 12 o clock position but the hour hand will not directly be at 1 o clock but rather as if the time were 12:50/12:55.
4. The movement still has the visible smudge on the plate.

I have to say I was absolutely shocked, not only because I held JLC in high esteem, but because the watch came back with more issues which were not there before I sent it! I can understand a watch can have issues, and that is what the warranty is for, but when it is sent off and comes back in anything less than immaculate working condition, there is a problem. I sent an email complaint yesterday and was called by the boutique manager who was to his credit incredibly apologetic and wanted to meet me to sort the issues out. He explained this will be a prioirty and they will do what they can to ensure when it is sent back to Switzerland it will be promptly addressed. This is all well and good, but I am just really disappointed it has even come to this. What happened to the 1000 hours master control? That was something I had a lot of pride in. I cannot believe that the watch was sent back in this way and it was not checked in switzerland or at the boutique before being returned to me. I am going to the boutique on Saturday to speak to the manager and get this all sorted out, hopefully this goes well.

To the OP I hope your issue gets resolved. I too really like JLC and just want my watch to work as it should!


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes hopefully your issue gets resolved, I got the same problem with a few high end brands that it doesn't wind properly. It is true that sometimes they do not know what the problem is. This is I love patek's easy to wind watches. Wishing you the best.


----------



## PP-JLC-VC Guy (Jul 10, 2014)

Il-Re Wrote:

"My MUT RDM was stopping after 10 hours of not being on my wrist after being fully wound to the max 45 hour power reserve. There were also some smudges on the plate which were visible through the case back.

In May 2014 I went to the boutique in London bond st and as it was 1 and a half years into the warranty asked for the problem to be serviced under warranty. This was agreed and it was sent for a full service at no cost.

I recieved the watch back last friday, and to my horror is has the following issues:

1. The watch does not fully wind to 45 hours, the indicator on the power reserve will not go past approx 41 hours.
2. Lots of visible significant dust particles on the movemement. i can understand 1 getting in but there were a lot.
3. The hour hand does not correctly align with the minute hand. I.e if it is 1 o clock, the minute hand will be at the 12 o clock position but the hour hand will not directly be at 1 o clock but rather as if the time were 12:50/12:55.
4. The movement still has the visible smudge on the plate.

I have to say I was absolutely shocked, not only because I held JLC in high esteem, but because the watch came back with more issues which were not there before I sent it! I can understand a watch can have issues, and that is what the warranty is for, but when it is sent off and comes back in anything less than immaculate working condition, there is a problem. I sent an email complaint yesterday and was called by the boutique manager who was to his credit incredibly apologetic and wanted to meet me to sort the issues out. He explained this will be a prioirty and they will do what they can to ensure when it is sent back to Switzerland it will be promptly addressed. This is all well and good, but I am just really disappointed it has even come to this. What happened to the 1000 hours master control? That was something I had a lot of pride in. I cannot believe that the watch was sent back in this way and it was not checked in switzerland or at the boutique before being returned to me. I am going to the boutique on Saturday to speak to the manager and get this all sorted out, hopefully this goes well.

To the OP I hope your issue gets resolved. I too really like JLC and just want my watch to work as it should!"
*

Thanks for your comments and input. Sometimes I wonder who the service centers have working on our watches. I know it takes many years to become an experienced watchmaker, and the big brands have training programs which probably employ apprentice watchmakers to do routine maintenance tasks. But having the piece come back multiple times with visible and performance defects calls to mind the effectiveness of their quality control. Inability for an automatic watch to wind, and sending a watch back a minute a day slow are examples, as are your winding problems, contamination of the movement, and misaligned hands. JLC needs to do a better job. Do you know that they will not allow their ADs to open the watch, so it has to go back to them; for Il-Re and I, a major disappointment so far. *


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

> What happened to the 1000 hours master control? That was something I had a lot of pride in. I cannot believe that the watch was sent back in this way and it was not checked in switzerland or at the boutique before being returned to me. I am going to the boutique on Saturday to speak to the manager and get this all sorted out, hopefully this goes well.


Apparently, the 1000 hours (6 weeks) is only on the initial build-up. My JLC-DSC just got back. Despite my stressing that I'd like a better regulation (I wrote them that I have my own Timing machine and wanted lower beat error, delta, and mean), the watch's timing is not improved at all...not horrible but not as great as it should/could be. Hopefully, they've fully rectified the watch's primary issue. How can I tell since their documentation is a joke. I received a standardized overhaul sheet. It even stated that a new battery was installed if the watch was quartz. C'mon, they couldn't even have two pre-printed versions: one for quartz and one for mechanical?

Edited as my statement "For an overhaul or any other service, it seems that 2-3 days of QC is all JLC performs..." was wrong. Apparently larger work is in QC for 2-3 weeks. Not the full 1000hours but at least 1/3 to 1/2 of that.


----------



## PP-JLC-VC Guy (Jul 10, 2014)

Yesterday my AD told me he had talked to the JLC account reps and the customer service manager at the JLC repair facility in Texas. They have assessed my watch on its third trip back and acknowledge that the watch needs "movement maintenance". They assured my AD that they would put their senior watchmakers on the job, and put the watch through rigorous quality control. I am hoping the third time back for warranty repair will be the charm, and my watch will wind correctly and be properly regulated to the highest standards. 
I can not emphasize how important it is to have purchased a watch from a major JLC AD and Richemont dealer, Northeastern Fine Jewelers in Albany and Schenectady. They have the stature to reach JLC at the highest levels to insure customer satisfaction. Next week I will get a report on the time frame for repair this third time and warranty issues. I told my AD to have them do extra quality control, after all I have been without the watch for 8 months under warranty while JLC was undergoing multiple efforts to repair and regulate it. I still have faith in JLC to do the right thing and get this Master Control Chronograph fixed correctly.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Best of luck. Please keep us apprised of how this goes.


----------



## PP-JLC-VC Guy (Jul 10, 2014)

JLC has apparently fixed my watch! The third time was the charm. I am the original poster of this thread. Last Friday I received my Master Control Chrono in rose gold back from my AD, Northeastern Fine Jewelers. After a third warranty trip back from Texas, since January 2014, my watch now winds on a watch winder, and appears to be properly regulated. It has wound for a week and in the winder, and lost approximately 5 seconds per day. I took the watch to my AD; Northeastern Fine Jewelers, and in a five position timer the watch is functioning at +- 2 seconds per day!

It has been a long process to get the watch running correctly. I have had my doubts about the Texas JLC repair facility, but I never lost my confidence in JLC to do the right thing and repair the watch. Evidently they performed two overhauls, replaced the winding mechanism (I am still waiting for the documentation of specific work performed) and regulated the movement over the three trips to Texas. JLC has extended my warranty beyond the normal one year for a service, as I lost the last eight months of my warranty period while the watch was in service. This extended warranty gives me the peace of mind that JLC finally believes the watch is fixed correctly, and they are willing to back up their work!

In addition, my AD, NEFJ has asked their national sales rep for JLC to give me a new JLC strap for the watch as a token of appreciation for my patience.

A couple of times in this thread and elsewhere on this site I have recommended using an AD for all high end watch purchases. All but one of my mechanical watches have been purchased through ADs. I can not imagine going through this process with JLC if I had bought the watch through a gray market dealer. They would want no part in contacting JLC. My AD, Northeastern Fine Jewelers is a Richemont dealer who purchases millions of $$$$ of watches from Richemont. They have the clout and commitment to fight for their customers. Someone asked me earlier on if I had a relationship with the AD, because I complimented their efforts. My relationship is that I have purchased 2 JLCs, 1 IWC, 1 Brietling, and 1 Citizen from them. As a good customer, they take an interest in protecting me and making sure I get the service I deserve. I have come through this difficult and long period appreciating their help. Thanks Greg, Dominick, Umberto and Phil.

Over the past months, other JLC owners have commented on service problems through this thread and the " Time taken for servicing by Authorised Service Centre" thread; as well as owners in London, Singapore, Toronto, Geneva and Australia who have commented on their experiences. In many cases, as is mine, service was not very good with poor quality control. Watches come back unrepaired, unregulated, and take up to 6-8 months for routine service. I know good watchmakers are scarce, and the watch houses have to add apprentice watchmakers. There seems to be better service in Europe and Switzerland for JLCs, with with good results in Toronto reported as well. I have the opportunity to travel internationally and will take my JLC to Switzerland for its next scheduled maintenance, unless the JLC ownership community reports better work, turn around times and quality control here in the USA.

JLC is a great company with a great product, widely respected in horology. In my opinion they need to step up their game in service. But having said all that, I love my Master Control Chrono and am pleased that it is working well!


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

I love a happy ending!


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Glad it worked out in the end and you sound like a great guy with a lot of patience and understanding. A better man then myself, as much as I would like to not admit it, I would of lost my marbles. Good things come to those who wait and glad once again, to hear a happy ending to this story.


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the experience!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutty28 (Jan 14, 2013)

Glad to hear things worked out.

I am also a firm believer that buying from AD has its advantages. There are definitely costs savings, but situations like these would make a big difference. 

Of course, I have to also qualify my above stand that the AD should also be a reputable one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Il-Re (Apr 6, 2010)

Il-Re said:


> Seems like you are not the only one having issues with JLC servicing.
> 
> My MUT RDM was stopping after 10 hours of not being on my wrist after being fully wound to the max 45 hour power reserve. There were also some smudges on the plate which were visible through the case back.
> 
> ...


Thought I would update on this.

Went in to collect the watch today, and guess what, the issue with the power reserve is still there! It will not fully wind to 45 hours! Cannot actually believe it, I didn't even have to say anymore, they were quite understandably embarassed. My questions is, it went back, and they did not address the main issue, how is that even possible? How could they have sent it back without repairing it? I am not even angry now, I am just bitterly disappointed in JLC. I have been completely put off ever buying another JLC. The assistant manager Nick handled it well in fairness and promised that the inhouse london based watchmaker would do the repair rather than sending it back to switzerland. All in all it's just not good enough! I will never recommend JLC to anyone again. Even when they do repair it properly, the damage is now done, I do not have fiath in the JLC brand.

Glad that you issue was sorted though PP-JLC-VC Guy. Hopefully 3rd time lucky is also the case for me.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

I empathize with you, Il-Re. I just gave JLC authorization to ship my Deep Sea Chrono to their factory for their second chance at fixing it.


----------



## PP-JLC-VC Guy (Jul 10, 2014)

Il-Re,
I hope they get it right for you. You are blessed to have an in-house watchmaker in London at the boutique. Lets hope they have assigned one of their best watchmakers. The boutique will have to take responsibility for the repair, and it can't be blamed on a far away "service-center". It sounds like your boutique management is taking this really seriously, and they should because all they sell and service is JLC's good name. I am sure with the boutique management behind you it will be repaired correctly, and timely. And now that the boutique is responsible, I am sure the management will make insure that your watch is inspected and tested before they call you.
Back to the subject of quality control. Do they even do a rudimentary check to see if there are visible or mechanical signs that the requested repairs have been dealt with, apparently not in your instance and the first two times in mine. Sounds like this problem is not limited to one service center.


----------



## Spiki (Oct 13, 2012)

Il-Re said:


> Thought I would update on this.
> 
> Went in to collect the watch today, and guess what, the issue with the power reserve is still there! It will not fully wind to 45 hours! Cannot actually believe it, I didn't even have to say anymore, they were quite understandably embarassed. My questions is, it went back, and they did not address the main issue, how is that even possible? How could they have sent it back without repairing it? I am not even angry now, I am just bitterly disappointed in JLC. I have been completely put off ever buying another JLC. The assistant manager Nick handled it well in fairness and promised that the inhouse london based watchmaker would do the repair rather than sending it back to switzerland. All in all it's just not good enough! I will never recommend JLC to anyone again. Even when they do repair it properly, the damage is now done, I do not have fiath in the JLC brand.
> 
> Glad that you issue was sorted though PP-JLC-VC Guy. Hopefully 3rd time lucky is also the case for me.


That is terrible. If it helps at all, I know Nick and he will be committed to sorting things out for you. I have also spent a few hours with their in house watch maker - I'd trust him a lot more than I would any service centre. Hopefully they'll get everything perfect for you.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

